# This will be my 2nd Garage _ Man cave



## Hummer (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is what I started with 

View attachment IMG_0181.jpg


View attachment IMG00325.jpg


View attachment IMG00426.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Sep 27, 2010)

This is where I am at currently 

View attachment IMG00024.jpg


View attachment IMG00025.jpg


View attachment IMG00062.jpg


View attachment IMG00554.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Sep 27, 2010)

Electrical

New windows

1.5 ton Split system heat pump

New Roof

Insulated

Drywall

I am working on the color scheme for the interior now.


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice! Where are you keeping the Harley while you are under construction?


----------



## Hummer (Sep 27, 2010)

I had an 2007 American Ironhorse Outlaw. I sold it to make the improvments 

View attachment IMG00556.jpg


View attachment IMG00565.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice, too bad it had to be sold!


----------



## rustywrangler (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a great project you have going there.  Will be cool to see the final product.


----------



## Hummer (Oct 10, 2010)

It is all primed and the painting has started 

View attachment garage1.jpg (6).jpg


View attachment IMG00031.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Oct 10, 2010)

It is really starting to take on the man cave feel. 

View attachment IMG00050.jpg


View attachment IMG00057.jpg


View attachment IMG00059.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Oct 10, 2010)

I need some suggestions on floor color. 

View attachment IMG00047.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

I really like the two tone paint selection you picked. I may have to copy you, if you don't mind! As far as floor color choices, with that color (colors), your choices IMHO would be gray, dark gray or black, if you could find it somewhere.


----------



## Hummer (Oct 15, 2010)

The trim only took about 5 hrs once it was dry 

View attachment Garage inter (15).jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2010)

That has really good color combos!


----------



## Hummer (Oct 18, 2010)

Getting closer 

View attachment IMG00092.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

Amen! Now I think the floor is next. 

View attachment IMG00105.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 22, 2010)

Can you tell me where you got your wall paint colors? Is it gloss, egg shell or what? As you can probably guess, I'd like to duplicate those colors, so any specific colors, names or numbers would really help me!


----------



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

havasu said:


> Can you tell me where you got your wall paint colors? Is it gloss, egg shell or what? As you can probably guess, I'd like to duplicate those colors, so any specific colors, names or numbers would really help me!



Yep, let me look at home and I will get them all for you.

The trim is an Oil Base maintenance red.

the rest is all flat valspar from lowes.


----------



## CraigK (Oct 23, 2010)

I just love this color scheme, showed the wife and she gave it a thumbs up too :thumbsup:


----------



## Hummer (Oct 25, 2010)

Valspar - Lowes
Lower gray paint 
Almost charcoal interior flat
101-3y40 107-32 113-7y8 116-4

Red trim
Oil gloss enamel 
OSHA red 49422

Valspar - Lowes
Upper gray paint 
Exterior flat house paint
Base 2.  73318
107-23 101-1y30.5 109-6


----------



## nitroratrod (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow... Nice Job. I'm working on mine now. Looks good!!


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

It is getting close 

View attachment IMG_6500.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

I just installed the flooring last night. Still have some to finish up 

View attachment IMG_7945.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

They gave me a fathersday deal I could not pass up 

View attachment IMG_9081.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

I was like a kid in a candy store. 

View attachment IMG_7710.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good, but my concern would be with what happens when water or oil penetrate the cracks of the flooring? Does it just turn to mold or sludge until you remove and clean the floor? Also, my cousin installed a similar product where it was exposed to direct sunlight over half of the flooring. The heat expanded a portion of the flooring so severely that it buckled and became a tripping hazard.


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

i went with Behr solid color stain 3 coats (ice white) and 2 coats of wet look sealer 

View attachment P1012843.jpg


View attachment P1012848.jpg


View attachment P1012854.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2012)

Really good looking! Did you add anything in the paint to provide traction if and when the floor gets wet?


----------



## thomask (Feb 24, 2012)

Hummer said:


> They gave me a fathersday deal I could not pass up



Hummer: your caddy looks like it "just" fits in that nice bay.

That is a true land yacht and very popular down on South Beach I may say.

Can you post a new exterior shot ?


----------



## ravigarden (Feb 28, 2012)

Hummer said:


> Electrical
> 
> New windows
> 
> ...


Very Nice but can you tell me about the what expenses came to make this garage????


----------



## Hummer (Oct 17, 2012)

let me take a new photo


----------

